# Clipping shears--best ones?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went to Sally's and bought a small set in the 35 dollar range - I think it is called a Peanut. I wish I had bought one that was cordless.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I got a cheap set from Walmart but not all pups like the clippers, I think it tickles. If you watch all the tutorials on grooming you will see the best way to do this grooming is with scissors and thinning shears. 
They also use a stripping blade for behind the ears and have found the fulminator works well for this too. It also strips the hair.
Check out youtube videos on grooming golden retrievers for instructions. Good luck, it takes practice and patience


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Wahl designed for home hair cutting works well for trimming the feet. It's has a smaller head than the large clippers and is easy to use. It is cordless. I can't remember the price, but wasn't too expensive. I got it at Walmart a few years ago.


----------

